# Has anyone seen a pup like mine?



## FreyaKing (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi All,I am new here and really want to know if there are any other GSD out there that look like mine. I was told she is a liver sable, which she is, but when I look pics of them up, I can't find a single one that looks like her. Freya's white muzzle makes everyone think she is a wolfdog or coydog. I have had her since Wednesday and only have a few pics. As mentioned in my introduction in the noob spot, she has been a real spook, and until today, ran from the camera, lol. There are a couple more pics in my intro though. Any thoughts? No mask? Reverse mask? Thanks for any input!!!


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

I never have, but she's very pretty.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Are you sure she isn't mixed? Do you have a pedigree? I have seen the reverse mask on GSDs before, with the liver sable coloring it looks very unique. I can see why people might think she is a hybrid, she has that "wild" look to her. Very pretty.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

She does looks like a liver sable? Sable liver? Sliver? Lable? Very pretty!


----------



## FreyaKing (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you! Yes, she is AKC. The former owner never registered her, but she came with the paperwork and I just submitted all info. One parent was a liver sable, the other solid white. When I saw her pic, I had to have her...I had no idea a GSD could look like her. Hahaha, I will just call her a Sliver lable shepherd (and hope someone doesn't think I am having a stroke, lol).


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

She's beautiful! Her eye coloring is what makes her look coyote to me though she probably is pure GSD but I haven't at least seen one with such light colored eyes before.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks liver, the nose leather is not black and the eyes are light.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Liver, no...not in "real life" (though in pictures, yes).

Sako is a silver sable (and belonged to a friend) so I have seen the reverse mask "in real life". He is 100% GSD.


Untitled by jsnail17, on Flickr

I think the liver coloring in your pup is very interesting. I love sables in general  Where did she come from? You generally won't see sables like yours or like Sako because reputable breeders won't breed for those markings. Still, they are quite stunning to see!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Liver sable. Not a reverse mask, though. The white on her muzzle is basically the white gene expressing itself, showing that she carries for white


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful dog. Almost looks part Czech wolf dog if I'm remembering right..


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful girl!:wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

My best friend as a kid had a liver sable GSD. He was a total punk! lol. Very pretty dog though


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

She is pretty! I've never seen one like her. Be careful of those who may mistake for a coyote.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Maybe a liver sable panda?


----------



## FreyaKing (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for all your input!I got her off of Craigslist from a family moving. The guy got her from a breeder who was downsizing or getting out of breeding abruptly and sold most of the dogs off for cheap. I have tried to Google her name, but nothing comes up. She was obviously breeding for color and not breed standards (dam and sire liver sable and pure white), so I don't know...
I do feel, with ones such as my Freya and the beautiful reverse masked dog posted, that there is no reason for wolf hybrids to even exist!
With mines phobic tendencies, it certainly won't help when telling people she isn't part wolf or coyote.


----------



## gigijen22 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi, congrats on your pretty girl. She is absolutely stunning! I definitely think she is purebred GSD, and she is a liver sable (or sable liver if you prefer). I would not say panda, just a large dose of the white spotting gene. All livers have lighter colored eyes, and their skin pigment ranges from very dark brown to almost pink, especially around the lips. I have a solid liver girl myself, so I'm partial. 
Gigijen22


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Very pretty girl! How old is she? If she's still growing I wonder how her coat will turn out with the markings!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I never have. Wow! What variety in GSDs. My first thought on the first pic ... Coyote. Lol. The said the same thing about Fiona. She was called a husky this weekend.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

GusGus said:


> Beautiful dog. Almost looks part Czech wolf dog if I'm remembering right..


Exactly or a Saarloos Wolfdog. They are a fad in Western Europe.
They have wolf traits: shyness, not easy to train and having a hard time with being alone


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Xeph said:


> Liver sable. Not a reverse mask, though. The white on her muzzle is basically the white gene expressing itself, showing that she carries for white


With all due respect, I'm not sure if this is accurate about the white gene which is NOT a color gene but a masking gene ... IMHO it sounds more like a "spotting" type gene.

I think that liver sable is pretty ... would have never guessed what he was without being told.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Kaiser2012 said:


> Liver, no...not in "real life" (though in pictures, yes).
> 
> Sako is a silver sable (and belonged to a friend) so I have seen the reverse mask "in real life". He is 100% GSD.
> 
> ...


wow! 

both are gorgeous =)


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

She sure is a pretty girl!


----------



## shiksa (Oct 2, 2011)

I have had a litter with 2 puppies that look very similar to Sako, it is a recessive gene that carries the masking. Both of the parents are black and tan and saddle back sable


----------



## shiksa (Oct 2, 2011)

I think I have attached a couple pictures of the puppies that came out of our litter. I think they are so awesome and plan on having a repeat breeding to see if they produce the same. Both parents are also 100% akc registered german shepherd. i have also found that some of the original gsd had some of the same masking


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

She kind of reminds me of London, the star of the TV series THE LITTLEST HOBO (not sure if it's still on TV or not).


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

arycrest said:


> She kind of reminds me of London, the star of the TV series THE LITTLEST HOBO (not sure if it's still on TV or not).


The littlest hobo, a great Canadian show. I have seen a few episodes. Sometimes I call Fiona the littlest hobo.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

FreyaKing said:


> Thanks for all your input!I got her off of Craigslist from a family moving. The guy got her from a breeder who was downsizing or getting out of breeding abruptly and sold most of the dogs off for cheap. *I have tried to Google her name*, but nothing comes up. She was obviously breeding for color and not breed standards (dam and sire liver sable and pure white), so I don't know...
> I do feel, with ones such as my Freya and the beautiful reverse masked dog posted, that there is no reason for wolf hybrids to even exist!
> With mines phobic tendencies, it certainly won't help when telling people she isn't part wolf or coyote.


You can try putting her name, or her sire or dam's name, in here: The Pedigree Database - Home of the pedigree enthusiast.


----------



## Jennifer Everitt (Jan 30, 2017)

FreyaKing said:


> Thanks for all your input!I got her off of Craigslist from a family moving. The guy got her from a breeder who was downsizing or getting out of breeding abruptly and sold most of the dogs off for cheap. I have tried to Google her name, but nothing comes up. She was obviously breeding for color and not breed standards (dam and sire liver sable and pure white), so I don't know...
> I do feel, with ones such as my Freya and the beautiful reverse masked dog posted, that there is no reason for wolf hybrids to even exist!
> With mines phobic tendencies, it certainly won't help when telling people she isn't part wolf or coyote.



Where are you located? she looks IDENTICAL to my male and I'm trying to locate the breeder. he was off craigslist too!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Just want to point out that this thread is over three years old and the poster is no longer active. You may not get an answer to your question.


----------

